# Betting TIPs and Predictions



## Free Daily Tips (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

A big fan of football who watches closely the teams and how they play.
I just opened a new page on fb "New daily tips and predictions"

My daily bets for today are:
Juventus-Inter

Win for Juventus 1.7

Portuguesa RJ-Fluminense

Win for Fluminense 1.55


I will post my predictions also here but please
Like and get your Free daily tips and predictions on https://m.facebook.com/dailybetpredictions/


----------

